# Best Day For Halloween



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What, in your opinion is the best day of the week Halloween can fall on (see poll above)?

I think my pick is Monday, which is where it falls this year. That gives me the whole weekend to prepare the yard for TOT without having to use any vacation time from work. I still need the day off from work on Halloween to babysit my stuff and the day after off to clean up, but at least I don't need any time beforehand to get set up.

I also get to do our party on Saturday, where my guests can preview all the new props for this year.

What's your ideal day and why?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I voted for Saturday, because with my party, folks can get trashed and not have to worry about going to work the next day hung-over.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Monday is my most consistant day off, so it's good for watching horror movies on TCM.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ...and not have to worry about going to work the next day hung-over.


That's one reason why I picked Saturday as well! 

And I happen to work Monday-Friday so Saturday is definitely the best day for me. Plenty of time for trick-or-treaters, watch a few horror movies, and party all night long!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Like Zombie-F, I like Monday. It gives the weekend to prepare plus the kids are at school so they get to see everything about done when they get home. But I only display for the big day itself.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I picked Saturday aswell, just becuase theres no school or work for most people. But last year was perfect for me, becuase my school had the day off monday, so we had Saturday to do stuff, Sunday (Halloween day), and then Monday to recover.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I chose Friday, I work from home anyway .. so anyday of the week would actually be alright. But Friday's tend to be best for my crew seeing as it's a great way to end the week with a great Halloween Bash and like Sinister said, get smashed and not have to go to work with hangover in the morning.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I believe it should always be celebrated on the 31st. But I just prefer it when it's on a Saturday.


----------

